# My Heinz 57 Confo?



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

You can really pick her apart. Rain is the product of our careless back yard breeding, luckily she didn't turn out too bad considering the folks. She is half Arabian (Dam is Unreg purebred) and Lord knows what from dad's side (Grade pinto heins 57). She's about 14.3-15 hhs. She honestly managed to probably get all the best qualities that her sire had and he didn't have much. Anyways here she is 























































She moves like an arabian but have more of the Paint build, she is soooo pleasant to ride, very very smooth. Hoping to get her show ready by next year, this year just gonna bum the trails and give her experience. I'll post a pic of the folks too!

Sire (We gelded him before selling him):









Dam:


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Seeing her sire and her dam, I think that she turned out really well! 
I would say that her front pasterns are long and set a little low. Her back is a smidge long for my taste and she a little fine boned as well. 
Overall I actually really like her! She has a decent shoulder and she looks fit and healthy. Pretty face, very unique coloring/markings and she looks like she'd be a fun ride!
Lovely girl overall and she sounds like she's a good fit for what you're doing with her.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a pretty well balanced horse I really like her! And I love her minimal/slipped tobiano pattern!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'd have her in my barn. 

she looks pretty good, considering the breeding 'lines'. doesn't look like she inherited her dad's slight sickle hocks, which is good. hard to tell on her dam's photo what she got from her or not. she's got a real nice shoulder, probably most of the reason she's such a smooth ride, along with those slightly long/angled pasterns. i like her neck, it ties in nicely and isn't all bulky like you see in some paint crosses (i see a lot of draft/paints around here). 'clean' legs from what i can see, and a nicely shaped head with a 'nice' eye. i really like her!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think she's a good looking horse.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I think allround shes a balanced horse. Only thing i would change is the behind to have a rounder more powerfull bum would be better. 

I like the straight legs, good angle of shoulder and pasterns are not upright
Long backed
Nice neck and wither


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I only have this to say. She is a good example of a half arabian. I would like to see some confo pics of her dam. She must be something special to compensate for the sire. Shalom


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Her dam is nice and sturdy fir an arab ill try to get some tomorrow for you. she's 21 years old this year and is really starting to lose muscling in her top line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Your mare stamped that filly with some very good arabian characteristics , or type.
She is IMO proof that not all unregistered stock need to be excluded from the breeding shed. She threw a very nice foal. Phenotype should be considered over genotype IMO . Shalom


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She may be a tad cow hocked behind, but has better legs than the sire. 
She is a really cute horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's better looking then sire, and maybe dam, too.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I just grabbed mom quick from the pasture, didn't groom or anything and we don't have any real flat areas at the moment due to the melt down.




























And a Couple more of Dad too maybe:


----------

